# 王国の娘



## Marthur

http://i8.tinypic.com/25ix3zo.gif

Can someone translate the first kanjis for me, please?

I know it means " [Something] of the Kingdom. "
But I wasn't able to find the meaning of this "something."

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anatoli

王国 (おうこく= ōkoku) kingdom; monarchy


----------



## zena168

I can't be sure but that word looks a lot like the Chinese word 狼.
In that case then it’s saying “Kingdom of the Wolves.”
But I don’t know if that Kanji is really a simplification of that Hanzi狼or not.
Here's my wild guess, hope someone else more knowledgeable comes to your rescue.


----------



## sneeka2

I'd go and venture that this last kanji is 垠, which would make 王国の「垠」ー　セシリア "the kingdom's 'border', Seshiria".
Having said that, that font is tiny and very hard to decipher. Also, I wouldn't know why to put border (or limit, boundary) into quotation marks...

Since it's 王国*の* it wouldn't be the "kingdom of wolves", but the "kingdom's wolf" anyway.


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

It's not 垠（ギン、ゴン、さか・い）.
I've zoomed the image and realised that there's a ten over the 艮 (ねづくり・
うしとら), so it cannot be 垠.
As far as I can see, it could be「娘」, which actually makes sense.
王国の『娘』The girl/lady of the kingdom.

Correct me if I am wrong.
Best Regards.
Santi.


----------



## Aoyama

I cannot type kanjis nor kanas on this PC, but the answer is : 
*kon *(ura.mu, ura.meshii) (hatred, grudge) *hen* in chinese (the Kingdom of Hatred, even if the *no* is "reverted" ?)
the key is three strokes like in *isogashi.i*


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

I disagree with you, Aoyama.
Reason is, 恨 has no upper ten, while the kanji that Marthur showed us has.
Besides, as far as I know, 恨 is not used alone, is always used with okurigana or with any other kanji, excepting this. (Yahoo!辞書より)

Take a look of this, here are all the possible kanjis with 艮 radical.  As I posted before, I'd say the kanji we are trying to guess is 娘.

艮 即 良 限 恨 退 郎 垠 很 狠 既 根 *娘* 朗 浪 狼 莨 眼 郷 痕 朖 琅 卿 廊 喞 厩 慨 飼 節 腿 榔 粮 跟 餌 概 銀 廐 廏 漑 瑯 踉 褪 墾 曁 螂 懇 爵 艱 櫛 嚮 響 嚼 齦 饗 欝 鱶

Correct me if I'm wrong, please


----------



## Flaminius

I tried googling by "王国の『娘』セシリア" and found a few results pertaining to some video game.  As the image file provided above looks like a screenshot from a video game, the kanji in question seems 娘 to me.

Ōkoku-no "musume" Cecilia.


----------



## sneeka2

Good work, santi!
How difficult is it really for a trained Japanese eye to decipher these kanjis? Would you have seen it in the game fairly quickly, or would you have read 王国の「なんたら」セシリア。。。?

お疲れ様です


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

Actually, I didn't know the game at all.
Thanks to the zoom and a bit of knowledge I could decipher this kanji...
How can a little tiny thing change the whole concept...
That's why I like Japanese.
It amazes me more and more every day.

Good Luck,
Santi.


----------



## Marthur

So it is actually 娘. It was difficult to read because the resolution on the text is so low...

Thank you very much for your helpful replies. They are much appreciated.


----------

